# Documentaries based on Vehicle Technicians?



## xshafted (2 Jan 2016)

Not sure if this is posted in the wrong section, so forgive me if it is.

I want to know if anyone knows of any Vehicle Technician related documentaries in the Canadian Forces? I've seen one called "Combat School" which was aired on the Discovery Channel, but that mostly shows Infantry. Any help finding something would be awesome. Thanks in advance


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jan 2016)

Combat Camera will likely have stills and video of Modern Canadian stuff, but likely focused on recovery, filming a guy changing brakepads does not grab people's attention to much. There some great US army training films out there on Youtube and also British Pathe for the historical stuff.


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Combat Camera will likely have stills and video of Modern Canadian stuff, but likely focused on recovery, filming a guy changing brakepads does not grab people's attention to much.



Not much there of Vehicle Technicians. I found no film, and only a few shop photos. No recovery stuff, and most of the pics were not very recent.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jan 2016)

BBC/MOD did a good series of driver training in the British Army, don't know if they did anything on vehicle techs.


----------



## cupper (4 Jan 2016)

Mike Rowe did an episode on Dirty Jobs with an American maintenance unit doing vehicle recovery.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0855440/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jan 2016)

US army training films about 196 of them https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut-nS0wcywo&list=PL0C7C6CCF1C0DEBB3


----------

